# Septic Shock, I lost my Eva, Devastated



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Eva was a happy, healthy 3-yr-old girl on Friday night, Feb 6th. Saturday morning she threw up a little but seemed better. She was very hungry, so I fed her a small amount of food, then she threw up again. I fasted her until evening and gave her a tablespoon of rice and she kept it down. During the day, she had moments where she would get restless and could not settle down. Otherwise, she seemed fine. That night, she was restless in bed but on Sunday morning seemed okay and ate her breakfast and kept it down. As the day progressed, she started to whimper a bit, got in the "praying position" and got more restless..Sunday night she could not sleep and could not get comfortable, so I rushed her to the vet first thing Monday morning, Feb 9th, thinking she might have pancreatitis. She had a complete CBC and organ function panel and everything came back perfectly normal. My vet gave her some fluids and something for nausea and sent us home. Eva settled down and slept and I thought she would be fine. A little later, she got up and whined, and was standing very stiffly and still with her head down. I examined her and found her belly was distended and rigid and her gums were white..so we rushed her to emergency and on the way, she was going fast and beginning to cry. I had no idea what was happening..when we got there, they took her right away. It seemed like we waited forever. They tried to stabilize her as they tried to figure out what was wrong.They came and told us she was septic and was not going to make it..she was really in distress so I held her in my arms as they put her to sleep so we could stop her suffering. By 5pm Monday, Feb 9th, Eva was gone! It was horrible. It happened so fast! My husband and I cannot stop crying I have been racking my brain to try and think of what might have brought this on, and can't think of a thing..I have never seen anything like this..I am so utterly sad..is anyone familiar with septic shock in a Maltese?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry to read this and want to extend my heartfelt condolences to you and your family for the loss of your little Eva.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I'm so, so sorry. Tears rolling down my cheeks. I've never heard of this. My heart goes out to you and your husband.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, April, I am so sorry for your loss. The poor little one. Any idea on how this happened? Sending you hugs in your time of grief.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

April, I am so sorry for your sudden loss. This is devastating and it is not fair. My prayers are with you-


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your little Eva. She was so young. It is So devastating that you lost her so quickly. I have never heard of septic shock but I wanted to tell you that My heart breaks for you and your family. Sending prayers and (((Big Hugs))) rayer: :heart: :crying 2:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so sorry, I have not come across this. It kind of surprised me, I have not heard of a dog going septic out of the blue like that  some articles I found online give some information on possible causes:

Septicemia and Bacteremia in Dogs | petMD

Shock Due to Bacterial Infection in Dogs | petMD

Septic Shock in Dogs


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh April, I could not believe my eyes when I read this. Your sweet little girl taken from you at such an early age. I had not realized Eva was so young. The pain you are feeling must be enormous, my heart is fallen, I am so very sad. Lily and Rose must be wondering what happened to their sister. I am at a complete loss as to what could have happened and how it happened so very quickly. I know you are devastated.

I guess what I do not understand is how a CBC did not reveal an increase in white cell counts, which would indicate an infection or inflammation. Now is not the time to focus on that.

Your experience reveals how very delicate and how enormously precious life is. As you know Eva and you were Luck's secret santa a couple of years ago and you sent such wonderful and loving gifts. He still wears the sweater you sent. I am so very sad. Words are not able to comfort such a loss, but I do hope your heart will find peace.

Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh April, this is beyond devastating. I am so very sorry. It is such a shock to lose a young fluff so suddenly. I will send prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so very very heartbroken for you. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. Know that I'm praying for you at this difficult time.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am so sorry about your loss April. There is really no words to express on how heartbreaking this is. I send my deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, dear sweet friend---my heart is broken for you as I read this. I once lost a little dog in England like this & no one could ever tell me why. It happened over a bit of a longer time frame, but I could be writing this same story. It was also on a wk-end & little Stormie died in my car as my little daughter & I pulled into the vet clinic to meet the vet there after my frantic call. The vet grabbed Stormie, ran inside but was also unsuccessful in saving him. 
Oh my, our sweet, precious Eva---I remember meeting her at HH---she was beautiful.
Do you think the thrombocytopenia might have played a role---as the gums were white? The CBC would have shown something though, as Walter so aptly said.
Eva was a beautiful, adorable little girl and she had an unbelieveable coat---I know how much you loved her, April. There are just no words to heal this hurt. I so wish I could just wrap my arms around you and cry with you. I am just so,so, so sad & sorry. :wub::wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so so sorry, it must have been devastating. We all care for you hugs and prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG I'm so sorry for your loss. This is so tragic and so scary as has been the other losses here lately. My heart is breaking for you right now.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my god, April! I am in shock! and my heart is broken for you....there are no words. ...and what's harder is that you'll never know what happened....I know the feeling. 

OMG, I can't believe this. Please know that I am thinking and praying for you and your husband.

such a precious baby, it just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

April, I am so very sorry for the loss of you baby. So very sad. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't even know you or your little dog and I am crying too. I am so very sad for your sudden loss of your young little dog. I can not imagine what could have happened to her. You did everything humanly possible to help her and save her life and gave her the final gift of love through your broken heart. Again I am so very sorry. It was a short life but I can tell Eva had an awesome home and was very much loved. I am sure she knew this to the very end.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you loss. I lost my Ellie Mae 1 week ago. At least you know the reason Eva was taken and you got to hold her. My Ellie Mae was taken during the day while I was at work and my husband buried her before I got home to spare me. Ellie was not quit 4. It is had been the hardest week of my life. I miss her sweet bouncing little face. I'm here if you need to talk. Fly with angel wings little Eva. Ellie has a maltese buddy up there.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no - oh April I am so sorry. Your sweet beautiful little girl -
It is just not fair.
Please accept my deepest sympathy for you and your husband.
I am so very sorry April :grouphug:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh April, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your Eva's passing. So young. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Linda


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh April! I am devastated for you. I just can't believe this is happening. 2 x 3 year olds and a 4 year old in just a few weeks, from on here. I am starting to wonder if you should compare notes and see if there is any food or product similarities, although you all have more than one dog, so that would seem unlikely. 

I am in tears for you. Such a traumatic way for her to go. Poor baby :crying: I will be hugging mine very close today and thinking of you :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am so very sorry to read this and want to extend my heartfelt condolences to you and your family for the loss of your little Eva.


 Thank you



sherry said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so, so sorry. Tears rolling down my cheeks. I've never heard of this. My heart goes out to you and your husband.


I haven't heard of this either. It was so sudden



mdbflorida said:


> OMG, April, I am so sorry for your loss. The poor little one. Any idea on how this happened? Sending you hugs in your time of grief.


Thank you for the hugs..no idea how this happened. We never got a chance to find out



Chardy said:


> April, I am so sorry for your sudden loss. This is devastating and it is not fair. My prayers are with you-


Thank you dear, it isn't fair..



Pooh's mommy said:


> I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your little Eva. She was so young. It is So devastating that you lost her so quickly. I have never heard of septic shock but I wanted to tell you that My heart breaks for you and your family. Sending prayers and (((Big Hugs))) rayer: :heart: :crying 2:


Thank you.. it is so terrible..



shellbeme said:


> I am so sorry, I have not come across this. It kind of surprised me, I have not heard of a dog going septic out of the blue like that  some articles I found online give some information on possible causes: Thank you....it was so quick and thanks for the the links.
> 
> Septicemia and Bacteremia in Dogs | petMD
> 
> ...





wkomorow said:


> Oh April, I could not believe my eyes when I read this. Your sweet little girl taken from you at such an early age. I had not realized Eva was so young. The pain you are feeling must be enormous, my heart is fallen, I am so very sad. Lily and Rose must be wondering what happened to their sister. I am at a complete loss as to what could have happened and how it happened so very quickly. I know you are devastated.
> 
> I guess what I do not understand is how a CBC did not reveal an increase in white cell counts, which would indicate an infection or inflammation. Now is not the time to focus on that.
> 
> ...


Thank you Walter.. The first CBC showed nothing wrong..it was not until they ran it again at the hospital that abnormalities started to show and they diagnosed the sepsis.



Furbabies mom said:


> I am so very very heartbroken for you. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. Know that I'm praying for you at this difficult time.


Thank you, dear..I really appreciate your prayers.



maltese manica said:


> I am so sorry about your loss April. There is really no words to express on how heartbreaking this is. I send my deepest condolences to you and your family.


Thank you, dear.



edelweiss said:


> Oh, dear sweet friend---my heart is broken for you as I read this. I once lost a little dog in England like this & no one could ever tell me why. It happened over a bit of a longer time frame, but I could be writing this same story. It was also on a wk-end & little Stormie died in my car as my little daughter & I pulled into the vet clinic to meet the vet there after my frantic call. The vet grabbed Stormie, ran inside but was also unsuccessful in saving him.
> Oh my, our sweet, precious Eva---I remember meeting her at HH---she was beautiful.
> Do you think the thrombocytopenia might have played a role---as the gums were white? The CBC would have shown something though, as Walter so aptly said.
> Eva was a beautiful, adorable little girl and she had an unbelieveable coat---I know how much you loved her, April. There are just no words to heal this hurt. I so wish I could just wrap my arms around you and cry with you. I am just so,so, so sad & sorry. :wub::wub:


 Oh, thank you, Sandi((hugs))...the first CBC showed nothing abnormal, her platelets were good. Eva initially had a normal temp as well..she went downhill so fast after that. The CBC they did at the hospital was abnormal and indicated sepsis.



jane and addison said:


> I am so so sorry, it must have been devastating. We all care for you hugs and prayers.


Awe..thank you so much((hugs))



pippersmom said:


> OMG I'm so sorry for your loss. This is so tragic and so scary as has been the other losses here lately. My heart is breaking for you right now.


Thank you, dear.



The A Team said:


> Oh my god, April! I am in shock! and my heart is broken for you....there are no words. ...and what's harder is that you'll never know what happened....I know the feeling.
> 
> OMG, I can't believe this. Please know that I am thinking and praying for you and your husband.
> 
> such a precious baby, it just doesn't seem fair.


Thank you, dear Pat..I will never know the cause..she went down so fast, we didn't get a chance to find out..it was just so sudden, too..



donnad said:


> April, I am so very sorry for the loss of you baby. So very sad. You and your family will be in my prayers.


Thank you, dear Donna



glo77 said:


> I don't even know you or your little dog and I am crying too. I am so very sad for your sudden loss of your young little dog. I can not imagine what could have happened to her. You did everything humanly possible to help her and save her life and gave her the final gift of love through your broken heart. Again I am so very sorry. It was a short life but I can tell Eva had an awesome home and was very much loved. I am sure she knew this to the very end.


Thank you so much..



fran said:


> I'm so sorry for you loss. I lost my Ellie Mae 1 week ago. At least you know the reason Eva was taken and you got to hold her. My Ellie Mae was taken during the day while I was at work and my husband buried her before I got home to spare me. Ellie was not quit 4. It is had been the hardest week of my life. I miss her sweet bouncing little face. I'm here if you need to talk. Fly with angel wings little Eva. Ellie has a maltese buddy up there.


Thank you..I am so sorry about your sweet Ellie..it hurts a lot, doesn't it?!



Kathleen said:


> Oh no - oh April I am so sorry. Your sweet beautiful little girl -
> It is just not fair.
> Please accept my deepest sympathy for you and your husband.
> I am so very sorry April :grouphug:


Thank you so much!



Orla said:


> Oh April, I am so sorry for your loss


Thank you, sweet Orla..



kd1212 said:


> I'm so, so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you...


Thank you so much


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, my heart is breaking for you and your husband. As with other SM family members here, I am in shock and in tears reading what happened to your beautiful and precious Eva.

April ... you were the perfect, loving, and devoted Mommy to Eva. I pray with time that you find peace and comfort in knowing that.

Always, when one of our fluff babies leave and goes to the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven ... I say a prayer that their mommies and daddies will feel the angelic spirit of their beloved angel fluff ... surround them with peace, comfort, and love.

With all of your SM family here feeling devastated with this sad news ... I can only imagine the depth of grief and devastation both you and your husband are feeling right now. And, Eva's sisters, too. I feel so sad for all of you.

You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers ... and, with much love.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LovelyLily said:


> So sorry to hear of your Eva's passing. So young. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Linda


Thank you so much



silverhaven said:


> Oh April! I am devastated for you. I just can't believe this is happening. 2 x 3 year olds and a 4 year old in just a few weeks, from on here. I am starting to wonder if you should compare notes and see if there is any food or product similarities, although you all have more than one dog, so that would seem unlikely.
> 
> I am in tears for you. Such a traumatic way for her to go. Poor baby :crying: I will be hugging mine very close today and thinking of you :grouphug:


Thank you, dear Maureen..it was traumatic. I have no idea what caused this and it happened so fast, we didn't get a chance to find out.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> April, my heart is breaking for you and your husband. As with other SM family members here, I am in shock and in tears reading what happened to your beautiful and precious Eva.
> 
> April ... you were the perfect, loving, and devoted Mommy to Eva. I pray with time that you find peace and comfort in knowing that.
> 
> ...


Thank you dear Marie..I tried hard to be a good mama to my Eva but I couldn't save her.:crying(hugs))


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

April,

Words cannot express how heartbroken I am. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Debbie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> April,
> 
> Words cannot express how heartbroken I am. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
> 
> Debbie


Thank you, Debbie((hugs))


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

April, I wish I had some wise words of consolation, but I am at a total loss. I'm so sad and so very sorry. I'm just sending you and your family love and hugs. 

Bless you sweet Eva. Fly high on your angel wings.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh April, I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am. A total shock like this is so devastating. Please know that I'll be praying for you...Hugs!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

April, I'm devastated at your sudden loss of your beloved Eva. It is so hard to accept a tragedy like this, I pray God gives you the strength to get thru this incredible pain.

I have a friend who just lost her daughter to septic shock about 2 weeks ago. It started with a bug bite or scratch on her leg back in December and by third week in January, she was hospitalized with Cellulitis, then septis, then septic shock, then system failure. She had an autoimmune problem that probably caused the trouble from this bite. 

It's so hard to understand a loss like this. I experienced an unexplained loss with my almost 6 yr old female retired Champion, Gimme 2 yrs ago. Sick and dead in one day. It is so hard to accept and I feel for you with your beloved Eva. My deepest condolences to you and your grieving husband.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Heartbroken for you. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

April I am so very sorry. My heart hurts for you and your husband. I was thinking about you over the weekend and wondering how Eva was doing. It is so hard to lose them especially so young. Take comfort in knowing she is pain free and playing at the bridge with all her friends. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:sorry::crying 2:


This is the scariest nightmare: losing a pupp so unexpectedly and so young.

These couple of weeks losing our babies was too much to bear, first Mona Lisa
then Ellie, now Eva.

All these prescious creatures are like our own children, and when this happens we are all in mourning.


And like when airplane crash, it always happens in 3, did you notice that? When one airplane crashes, there are always 2 more following.

The devastation for the fluff's parents is unbearable,
the emptiness, the no more hugs from that pupp, the put away the harness, the dish, the no more kissi kissi from that pupp.


But thank goodness the pupp is not suffering anymore and that is so important.

To April and husband and all those who are mourning their pupps, 
may you find the strength to overcome the sadness, I know that time is a good healer.




E......... Everyone is so sad, but we know you are now an angel:innocent:

V......... Very sure you are now bouncing with the other fluffs out therearty:

A......... And send Mommy and Daddy a sign that you are now at peace:amen:



Which one of the 3 in the picture is Eva?




.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> April, I wish I had some wise words of consolation, but I am at a total loss. I'm so sad and so very sorry. I'm just sending you and your family love and hugs.
> 
> Bless you sweet Eva. Fly high on your angel wings.


Thank you for caring and for your love. It means a lot.



lydiatug said:


> Oh April, I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am. A total shock like this is so devastating. Please know that I'll be praying for you...Hugs!


Thank you for your prayers..



Malt Shoppe said:


> April, I'm devastated at your sudden loss of your beloved Eva. It is so hard to accept a tragedy like this, I pray God gives you the strength to get thru this incredible pain.
> 
> I have a friend who just lost her daughter to septic shock about 2 weeks ago. It started with a bug bite or scratch on her leg back in December and by third week in January, she was hospitalized with Cellulitis, then septis, then septic shock, then system failure. She had an autoimmune problem that probably caused the trouble from this bite.
> 
> It's so hard to understand a loss like this. I experienced an unexplained loss with my almost 6 yr old female retired Champion, Gimme 2 yrs ago. Sick and dead in one day. It is so hard to accept and I feel for you with your beloved Eva. My deepest condolences to you and your grieving husband.


Claire, thank you..how awful for your friend to lose her daughter in such a terrible way. I remember Gimme..you do know what it feels like to lose them so suddenly..((hugs))



angel's mom said:


> Heartbroken for you. So sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much..



elly said:


> April I am so very sorry. My heart hurts for you and your husband. I was thinking about you over the weekend and wondering how Eva was doing. It is so hard to lose them especially so young. Take comfort in knowing she is pain free and playing at the bridge with all her friends. I will keep you in my prayers.


 Hi, Cathy..thank you for thinking of me..I appreciate it very much.((hugs))



Piccolina said:


> :sorry::crying 2:
> 
> 
> This is the scariest nightmare: losing a pupp so unexpectedly and so young.
> ...


Thank you so much dear! You are right..it is like losing a child. Thank you for your sweet poem. Eva is on the left.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

April,
There are no words to express what you must be going through. May God comfort your heart and give you strength and peace as you deal with this terrible tragedy.
Sincerely,
Jane and Carley Rose


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh honey, I am so sorry to hear about this. Sweet sweet little Eva. Lots of hugs and prayers for you & your husband.


----------



## Lexi's Babies (Feb 19, 2014)

OMG first off I am SO SORRY to hear about poor EVA. You do not know me but I feel like I know you. I've been on here on and off for some time reading bits and pieces for about a year now and and as soon as I saw the post about EVA my heart sank. Poor Eva baby. I cannot even imagine what you and your family are going through right now. 

I've not been on here for months but thought to update my profile with pic's of my new baby and believe I read your post for a reason. I know both about pancreatitis and septic shock. My Suki suffers with pancreatitis (or has had episodes but they say once she has had it the one time it's HIGHLY likely to come back over and over) and had a septic shock episode on vacation last year. About 5-6 years ago was the first pancreatitis episode and we were told she may not make it, 3 days later and $1800 she was well but I had to make sure she stayed that way! 

I spoke with whom-ever would listen and did all the google research I could. In the years I've come to notice what brings it on or what to look for say before it becomes bad like her first episode. (Instead of dark green grass outside, she'll kill it when her levels are off)
She doesn't show the normal signs to look for for instance: loss of appetite and vomiting, that's when she was REALLY BAD, Suki thinks she is starving all the time. When I took her in that day for not eating and vomiting they sent me home and told me to stay away from food for 24 hours. I didn't give up though because I KNEW my dog and knew that something was wrong when she didn't want food. I kept looking for other signs we were missing. We were in the ER that night because I noticed she was turning a shade green on her belly. Her pancreas was blocking her bile duct. If I hadn't have noticed that when I did, I'm afraid that Suki may not have made it. 

My vet thinks I'm crazy when I just walk in and say I need her blood work. (This lets me know how much rest her pancreas needs and to be really attentive in case she needs to go to the ER) He asks all his normal questions and she's a NO to all of them but then just looks at me odd when he hands the paperwork back and says I probably need to get her to the ER if I can't clear it up soon. So far I have been lucky and have been able to keep her levels low enough to keep her out of the ER. 

In my hot pursuit of a cure of some sort not long after the ER episode I found this amazing man that owns a raw dog food company that I was speaking with about the same dog with weight gain. I mentioned that I heard maybe RAW food might help her loose some weight, I also mentioned to him about her also having pancreatitis. He says oh I have an easy one for that and introduced me to what I now call her miracle poo food. I'm not the best at explaining this but it gives her pancreas a rest. Her pancreas doesn't produce the enzymes that are normally necessary when this is eaten. Her levels will go down then. 

I'm sure he'd love to talk to anyone interested and can explain this in great detail if anyone would love his company information and name. My 10Lb Maltese (still a bit overweight, lol) eats about $7 a month worth of this food. It's not even expensive!!

I'd also love to share with you more information on our experiences and how far Suki has come over 5 years. Another thing is I ALWAYS ASSUME any thing different with her is pancreatitis related and treat it with persistence, it usually has something to do with it, like her septic shock case last year. 

My note got less personal to you as I realized how long it was getting and realized that others may be reading it. Again, my sincere condolences. 
If you would like to talk more about your Eva I'd love to hear,
Alexia


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

April, two weeks ago I lost my chihuahua, Mona Lisa. She was fine when I went to bed on Saturday night and she was just about gone when I woke up on Sunday...she was gone by the time I get dressed to take her to the hospital.

I chose not to pursue it further, but I'll never know what happened to her.

I thought about you all day today.....


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh April, I am so very, very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, April. I just saw this. I'm so very sorry. :smcry: I'm just devastated thinking about you losing Eva. It's so hard to believe that these young dogs are losing their lives. You did everything you could to try to help her by getting to the vet and having her blood checked. There isn't one of us who would have done things differently. It's so scary to think they can go downhill so fast. I wish I was there to hug you. I'm praying for your family and your sweet Eva in heaven. I know how much she meant to you. :grouphug: I wish there was something we could do to ease your pain. :heart:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I've had dogs with gall bladder problems. I wonder if that could have been the case with your little one. What a blow to lose her so suddenly. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMGodh. I'm so sorry. Did the vet have any idea. Sometimes we just never know. No matter how much we watch for things and take care of our fluffs. They can leave us. We're sending hugs and kisses to out.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm in shock and so very sorry for your loss. I came so close to losing Maggie in early January that all I can think of is this could have been me. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

April, i'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Eva. :smcry: I just can't find the right words right now except how terribly sorry i am for such a horrible loss. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

How absolutely devastating for you! Septic shock is so scary.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

puppydoll said:


> April,
> There are no words to express what you must be going through. May God comfort your heart and give you strength and peace as you deal with this terrible tragedy.
> Sincerely,
> Jane and Carley Rose


Thank you so much



Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh honey, I am so sorry to hear about this. Sweet sweet little Eva. Lots of hugs and prayers for you & your husband.


Thanks Marti...I am just heartbroken, never been through anything like this...((hugs))



The A Team said:


> April, two weeks ago I lost my chihuahua, Mona Lisa. She was fine when I went to bed on Saturday night and she was just about gone when I woke up on Sunday...she was gone by the time I get dressed to take her to the hospital.
> 
> I chose not to pursue it further, but I'll never know what happened to her.
> 
> I thought about you all day today.....


I am so very sorry you lost her..how awful for you..she was so adorable..you must be devastated..thank you for thinking of me..it's terrible when it happens suddenly like that



LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh April, I am so very, very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you.


Thank you, Laura..I appreciate you thinking of me.



mss said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  I've had dogs with gall bladder problems. I wonder if that could have been the case with your little one. What a blow to lose her so suddenly. :grouphug:


 Thank you..we will never know what it was, but it certainly could be a possibility.



maggie's mommy said:


> I'm in shock and so very sorry for your loss. I came so close to losing Maggie in early January that all I can think of is this could have been me. My heart is breaking for you.


I am glad you still have your Maggie and I thank you for your condolences..((hugs))


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

April -

How are Rose and Lily dealing with this?

Still thinking about you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April - I'm just seeing this and can't believe what I'm reading. My heart is breaking for you and I have tears running down my face. Eva was such a special baby and you were such a great Mom. I don't know how this could happen so quickly. I know you must be in shock as everyone that knew this little sweetheart is.

Sending prayers for you and your husband. RIP you precious little Angel Eva.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The only way to know would be to request a necropsy. 

The most common cause I usually see in young, healthy dogs is a perforating foreign body resulting in peritonitis. 
Other causes of sudden fluid in the belly could include heart disease and liver disease. 

I'm very sorry for your sudden loss. Rest easy Ms. Eva


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

jmm said:


> The only way to know would be to request a necropsy.
> 
> The most common cause I usually see in young, healthy dogs is a perforating foreign body resulting in peritonitis.
> Other causes of sudden fluid in the belly could include heart disease and liver disease.
> ...


April,

Harry went into septic shock when he was 2 years old due to an infection that I didn't know he had and we almost lost him. We were watching him like a hawk because of his major health issues and he went to Cornell every 3 months at that point in his life and it still happened seemingly overnight. It's so hard when you love them so much. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

Debbie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for this heartbreak! This is happening too much lately.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April, I read this earlier today and just couldn't believe what I was reading, I had to step away and pray for you and your husband, you just experienced a huge nightmare, a great loss of your beautiful precious little baby girl Eva, my heart is breaking for you. We will never understand down here why God gives and he takes, but for us who know the Lord we find comfort in knowing God is in control. I am just so very sorry. I wish I could give you a hug and cry with you. When your heart doesn't hurt so bad I'd love for you to do a memorial of little Eva, I'd like to look at her pretty little face and hear stories on how she loved life, how you both loved one another, she will never be forgotten. And that's when the healing begins, if God didn't give us our memories life would just be unbearable.
I'll be praying for you and your husband, one day you will make that journey to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge and you will cross the bridge and precious Eva will run to you so happy, this time you will never ever have to say goodbye
I love you April:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my heavens I'm so shocked. April I am so sorry for your loss of sweet little Eva. I'm at a loss for words and heartbroken for you.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Eva. It is so scary how many members have lost such young dogs too soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So sorry to see this, send love and prayers for your family.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

April I am so sorry, sending love and prayers for your family.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

How devastating. May you find comfort in her memories that will help you cope with this suddenly lost.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry for the loss of little Eva. Sending hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry. You know I always felt a connection with your Eva because she is close in age to my Cherish and looks so much like her and of course there is the family connection. 

I don't have words for how sad I am about your loss. Hug your other girls tight and let them kiss your tears. I know that nothing in the world heals like that. :crying 2:



jmm said:


> The only way to know would be to request a necropsy.
> 
> The most common cause I usually see in young, healthy dogs is a perforating foreign body resulting in peritonitis.
> Other causes of sudden fluid in the belly could include heart disease and liver disease.
> ...


That was my first thought, too, when I read sepsis, it seemed that perhaps there was a perforation from a foreign object in her digestive tract. Did they talk to you about that?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April I am so shocked and saddened to see this. Just can't believe it. You know how much I have always loved Eva. I will miss her so much. I'm so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry for you. I can imagine how bad you feel. These dogs are so precious. My daughter tells me my fluff is not a dog & what he is - is a baby. They are so small & like babies get sick & can get hurt so easily. Hold your other fluffs close because they will help you cope.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh April, I'm shocked reading about your little girl.

This is so sad and I'm very, very sorry for your tragic loss. 

Sending hugs to you and your husband ind this difficult and hard time. 

Alexandra


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

April, I'm so sorry about your sweet Eva. I also recall meeting her and how beautiful she was. What a terrible shock. 

I lost my Dolly at a young age too, which is how I found SM. She got severe pancreatitis and then ultimately likely died from sepsis from her weakened state (and overuse of steroids initially given by our family vet). And two weeks ago I lost my mother-in-law very suddenly from sepsis, so it's nasty and horrible. 

I will keep your family in my prayers. I am just stunned that we have lost so many very young pups recently.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh, April. I just saw this. I'm so very sorry. :smcry: I'm just devastated thinking about you losing Eva. It's so hard to believe that these young dogs are losing their lives. You did everything you could to try to help her by getting to the vet and having her blood checked. There isn't one of us who would have done things differently. It's so scary to think they can go downhill so fast. I wish I was there to hug you. I'm praying for your family and your sweet Eva in heaven. I know how much she meant to you. :grouphug: I wish there was something we could do to ease your pain. :heart:


Your sweet words help more than you know..thank you, dear Susan



michellerobison said:


> OMGodh. I'm so sorry. Did the vet have any idea. Sometimes we just never know. No matter how much we watch for things and take care of our fluffs. They can leave us. We're sending hugs and kisses to out.


Thank you, Michelle..you know what it is like..so sorry about your sweet Rylee



mysugarbears said:


> April, i'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Eva. :smcry: I just can't find the right words right now except how terribly sorry i am for such a horrible loss. :grouphug:


Thank you, Debbie..it was horrible..



pammy4501 said:


> How absolutely devastating for you! Septic shock is so scary.


Thank you, Pam..I have never seen a case before and I never want to see one again..it is a terrible way to go



wkomorow said:


> April -
> 
> How are Rose and Lily dealing with this?
> 
> Still thinking about you.


Thank you for asking..they know...they are eating and drinking well, but have been very quiet and they get in our laps more..



Lacie's Mom said:


> April - I'm just seeing this and can't believe what I'm reading. My heart is breaking for you and I have tears running down my face. Eva was such a special baby and you were such a great Mom. I don't know how this could happen so quickly. I know you must be in shock as everyone that knew this little sweetheart is.
> 
> Sending prayers for you and your husband. RIP you precious little Angel Eva.


Thank you, dear Lynn..it just happened so fast..I have never seen anything like this..



jmm said:


> The only way to know would be to request a necropsy.
> 
> The most common cause I usually see in young, healthy dogs is a perforating foreign body resulting in peritonitis.
> Other causes of sudden fluid in the belly could include heart disease and liver disease.
> ...





harrysmom said:


> April,
> 
> Harry went into septic shock when he was 2 years old due to an infection that I didn't know he had and we almost lost him. We were watching him like a hawk because of his major health issues and he went to Cornell every 3 months at that point in his life and it still happened seemingly overnight. It's so hard when you love them so much. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:
> 
> Debbie


Wow..you have really been through it with Harry..he is one, tough little guy! You know how hard it is..



Matilda's mommy said:


> April, I read this earlier today and just couldn't believe what I was reading, I had to step away and pray for you and your husband, you just experienced a huge nightmare, a great loss of your beautiful precious little baby girl Eva, my heart is breaking for you. We will never understand down here why God gives and he takes, but for us who know the Lord we find comfort in knowing God is in control. I am just so very sorry. I wish I could give you a hug and cry with you. When your heart doesn't hurt so bad I'd love for you to do a memorial of little Eva, I'd like to look at her pretty little face and hear stories on how she loved life, how you both loved one another, she will never be forgotten. And that's when the healing begins, if God didn't give us our memories life would just be unbearable.
> I'll be praying for you and your husband, one day you will make that journey to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge and you will cross the bridge and precious Eva will run to you so happy, this time you will never ever have to say goodbye
> I love you April:wub:


Thank you, my dear sister in Christ. As always, your encouragement and love really shine through. Thank you so much...



Maglily said:


> oh my heavens I'm so shocked. April I am so sorry for your loss of sweet little Eva. I'm at a loss for words and heartbroken for you.


Thank you, dear one...hug little Jodi tight..



luvsmalts said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Eva. It is so scary how many members have lost such young dogs too soon.





sassy's mommy said:


> April I am so sorry, sending love and prayers for your family.


Thank you, Pat..you know how it feels..



Dominic said:


> How devastating. May you find comfort in her memories that will help you cope with this suddenly lost.


Thank you so much



mfa said:


> Oh, I am so very sorry for the loss of little Eva. Sending hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


Thank you, dear



bellaratamaltese said:


> So sorry to hear this news


 Thank you, Stacey..me, too



CloudClan said:


> I am so very sorry. You know I always felt a connection with your Eva because she is close in age to my Cherish and looks so much like her and of course there is the family connection.
> 
> I don't have words for how sad I am about your loss. Hug your other girls tight and let them kiss your tears. I know that nothing in the world heals like that. :crying 2:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Carina..you are so sweet. A foreign body is a possibility but highly unlikely unless it was a tumor of some kind. She never was one to eat things off the floor and she was strictly indoors and used potty pads..Fran told me that in small ones, sepsis can sometimes be hard to detect..she mentioned a possible infection. Monday morning when I first took her in, we did a CBC and complete chem and organ function panel..everything was normal..her temp was normal, liver, kidneys, pancreas, everything was normal..her color was good, nothing to indicate sepsis..after I got her home, she started to go into shock and it wasn't until she got to the hospital, that an additional CBC showed septic shock. She went down in just a few hours. She was scheduled for a doppler ultrasound, but was too unstable for diagnotics..we will really never know what the cause was, unfortunately..



Bailey&Me said:


> April I am so shocked and saddened to see this. Just can't believe it. You know how much I have always loved Eva. I will miss her so much. I'm so very very sorry for your loss.


Thank you, dear. I know you loved her...she was the sweetest little girl..thank you for thinking of me..I have her ashes in a beautiful little tapestry urn on the mantel so she could come back home and be with her family where she belongs..



Ann Mother said:


> So sorry for you. I can imagine how bad you feel. These dogs are so precious. My daughter tells me my fluff is not a dog & what he is - is a baby. They are so small & like babies get sick & can get hurt so easily. Hold your other fluffs close because they will help you cope.


Thank you so much



Alexa said:


> Oh April, I'm shocked reading about your little girl.
> 
> This is so sad and I'm very, very sorry for your tragic loss.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Alexandra



socalyte said:


> April, I'm so sorry about your sweet Eva. I also recall meeting her and how beautiful she was. What a terrible shock.
> 
> I lost my Dolly at a young age too, which is how I found SM. She got severe pancreatitis and then ultimately likely died from sepsis from her weakened state (and overuse of steroids initially given by our family vet). And two weeks ago I lost my mother-in-law very suddenly from sepsis, so it's nasty and horrible.
> 
> I will keep your family in my prayers. I am just stunned that we have lost so many very young pups recently.


I didn't know that about Dolly..isn't awful?! I'm sorry.. I would not want this for any human or animal..thank you for thinking of us..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jmm said:


> The only way to know would be to request a necropsy.
> 
> The most common cause I usually see in young, healthy dogs is a perforating foreign body resulting in peritonitis.
> Other causes of sudden fluid in the belly could include heart disease and liver disease.
> ...


 You are right Jackie, we will never know..Thank you for thinking of us((hugs))Hope little Roo is doing better..


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your loss... The sudden loss like this.. It is so absolutely paralyzing and heartbreaking, I will be thinking about you and little Eva. 

So frightening how these things can happen so fast and there's nothing we can do.. Hug your little ones tight ❤


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss..
I lost my baby Mickey last October, it was so sudden, he had cancer and the best thing to do for him was to put him to sleep. It was a painful and a hard decision. I miss him so much but I know he is not in pain anymore. 
Sending Hugs to you and your family.
RIP Eva


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness...how heartbroken you must be. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Eva was such a beautiful baby and I'm sure so sweet and loving. Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh God, April. I'm crying with you, I share your pain. You gave your absolute all to your beautiful Eva. Please know that. Give my love to your girls. 
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

April, I am so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no April! I do not want to believe this. I had to read your post twice to let it sink in. I am so so sorry for your sudden loss. I just can't find the words....


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

April, I am so sorry. I loved meeting Eva in HH. She instantly stole my heart when I saw her. Such a stunningly beautiful sweet girl. I remember the video you posted of her when she was just a baby. This is such devastating news and my heart is broken for you and your husband. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. RIP little Eva.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't even imagine the shock and devastation of this happening so quickly and unexpectedly to your precious Eva. I am so, so sorry and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April thinking of you and your hubby tonight, I love you sister, Jesus will wipe those tears. Promise


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG, I am so sorry to read this. So much sadness in our SM family lately.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I am so, so sorry for your loss... The sudden loss like this.. It is so absolutely paralyzing and heartbreaking, I will be thinking about you and little Eva.
> 
> So frightening how these things can happen so fast and there's nothing we can do.. Hug your little ones tight ❤


Thank you



PrinceMickey said:


> I am so sorry for the sudden loss..
> I lost my baby Mickey last October, it was so sudden, he had cancer and the best thing to do for him was to put him to sleep. It was a painful and a hard decision. I miss him so much but I know he is not in pain anymore.
> Sending Hugs to you and your family.
> RIP Eva


Awe...so sorry about Mickey..you know how it feels..



Trisha said:


> Oh my goodness...how heartbroken you must be. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Eva was such a beautiful baby and I'm sure so sweet and loving. Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and thinking of you at this sad time.


Thank you



KAG said:


> Oh God, April. I'm crying with you, I share your pain. You gave your absolute all to your beautiful Eva. Please know that. Give my love to your girls.
> Xoxoxoxoxo


Kerry((hugs))Thank you



puppydoll said:


> April, I am so very sorry for your loss....


Thank you



Madison's Mom said:


> Oh no April! I do not want to believe this. I had to read your post twice to let it sink in. I am so so sorry for your sudden loss. I just can't find the words....


I know, Glenda..it was horrible. Thank you for thinking of us



TLR said:


> April, I am so sorry. I loved meeting Eva in HH. She instantly stole my heart when I saw her. Such a stunningly beautiful sweet girl. I remember the video you posted of her when she was just a baby. This is such devastating news and my heart is broken for you and your husband. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. RIP little Eva.


Thank you so much, Tracey...I thought I would have her until she was 16..not to be.



susie and sadie said:


> I can't even imagine the shock and devastation of this happening so quickly and unexpectedly to your precious Eva. I am so, so sorry and will keep you in my prayers.


Thank you so much



Matilda's mommy said:


> April thinking of you and your hubby tonight, I love you sister, Jesus will wipe those tears. Promise


I really need Him right now, thank you..



lynda said:


> OMG, I am so sorry to read this. So much sadness in our SM family lately.
> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


Thank you for thinking of us, Lynda..I really appreciate it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am in the middle of packing up our house but I just can't stop thinking about your sudden loss! May God grant you peace in this difficult journey. My love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I just can't stop thinking about Eva. Know that I'm thinking of you and holding you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

April I am keeping you in my prayers. I know how hard it is to lose one so young. Just know you did everything you could for her and she was so loved.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I am in the middle of packing up our house but I just can't stop thinking about your sudden loss! May God grant you peace in this difficult journey. My love.


You are so sweet..thank you((hugs))



Snowbody said:


> April - I just can't stop thinking about Eva. Know that I'm thinking of you and holding you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


 Thank you((hugs)) I miss her so much



elly said:


> April I am keeping you in my prayers. I know how hard it is to lose one so young. Just know you did everything you could for her and she was so loved.


You are so sweet..thanks, Cathy..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I was just thinking of you and remembering when Jodi was Rose's buddy, we sent you Lampchops for Rose and Lily. That was a little before Eva came along but in getting to know Rose and Lily I know that Eva had the very best.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

April, I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Eva.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

April, I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

April HUGS to you and your family..:grouphug: Such a shocking thing to happen so suddenly. HUGS


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maglily said:


> I was just thinking of you and remembering when Jodi was Rose's buddy, we sent you Lampchops for Rose and Lily. That was a little before Eva came along but in getting to know Rose and Lily I know that Eva had the very best.


Yes..I remember..thank you..I have always done the best that I could for all of them



chichi said:


> April, I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Eva.:grouphug::grouphug:


Thank you



eiksaa said:


> April, I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and your family.


Thank you, Aastha..I am so glad I have that beautiful portrait of Eva that your husband did. It looks just like her and captures all her sweetness..it is hanging in my bedroom and has been a great comfort to me..I will always have it to remember her by. It has been a great comfort to me..



Silkmalteselover said:


> April HUGS to you and your family..:grouphug: Such a shocking thing to happen so suddenly. HUGS


HUGS back..thank you, Jeanne..she was my heart.:crying::heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

April, I just got home from a cruise and was trying to catch up with my SM family. I am just in shock. I can't believe that precious Eva was taken from you so suddenly. My thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Still holding you close in my heart & prayers dear April!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> April, I just got home from a cruise and was trying to catch up with my SM family. I am just in shock. I can't believe that precious Eva was taken from you so suddenly. My thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.


Thank you so much, dear Reva..I really miss her



edelweiss said:


> Still holding you close in my heart & prayers dear April!


Thank you, dear..((hugs))



Deborah said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, Deborah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

(((April))) I'm so very sorry. I'm not on SM much anymore and came here to look something up and saw this. I'm devastated for you. No one could have done any more for their baby as you do and always have done. You are one of the best mom's out there. It's indeed frightening to know that something like this can happen even when you do everything right. Holding you tight in my heart and prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you,dear Crystal..:wub::wub:


----------

